# CL- Caseous Lymphadenitits



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Can anyone tell me first hand what is it like to have this- I had a 5 yr old Nubian doe with a Abscesse this morning- took her to the vet and he cut it open- first he drew some fulid of it and that it was mostlikely nothing to serious. then he cut it open and of course nothing can be that easy- it was some what chunky and so he sent it out to be tested...

he said it could be 3 things- 
just got poked and got a abscesse, 
two: mucocele- which is a damaged saliva (SP) gland which is treatable but not pretty, 
three: CL

SO IF it does come back CL- I am praying very hard it is not: ray: 
What do I do, I need details- how do I treat the CL, the land, the goats, best and worst cases I want to know what I could be in for...

I have 10 goats total, all pets, 
1 we milk (dry right now) and she is excepting and due April 26th, 
1 pgymy doe 5 yrs old also excepting due July 16th (put not at home still at friends house who has the buck)
3 pgymy weather 3yrs old, 
1 dairy weather- 1 yr old, 
1 boar doe 3 yrs old- 
1 dairy doe 1 yrs old
1 pgymy doe almost 1 yr old
and we have a 2 mo. old boar market goat comeing April 6th

HELP! 
Thank you 
Donna B


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off ....I am sorry the abscess popped up...they are scary... :hug: 

you will have to isolate the goat from everyone else and wait for the results to come back....I also pray it is not CL ....but the tests will determine that..... :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

IF it is CL - and the abcess did not drain or open in anyway on your property it is a VERY slim chance of the others contracting it.

I sent you a PM - you can call me directly at 509.499.5828 or you can send me your number and I can talk with you about CL. I like to think that I am pretty darn knowledgable on this particular thing!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I have her in a separate pen away from the other goats.. but she looks so sad... 

Donna B


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is hard to have her by herself ...... :hug: ....but it makes it less likely ..to spread it to your other goats........if it is CL now that she is cut open....


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

oh I know- she is just the one that is most skiddish.. but I know it is for everyones good.. 

Donna B


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Allison for your help!  

Donna B


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem Donna, 

And let me know what the results say, and if need be, I can help you with a game plan for cl or for just clearing up the wound!

~ Allison


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

When I checked her this morning- the lump is back- so I called the vet and they said to use Hot compresses to get it to drain then I asked how long before the test results came back and they said end of week!  

I also found out today that the friends house that I took her to be breed at, has a history of abscesses, but not related to CL.. was what I was told by someone else.. ray: 

If you like pictures here are some from last night and this morning..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, if it filled back up, I am pretty darn sure that it is not CL, but could be staph. Just make sure that it is draining well.

The stuff on the inside is it milky or clear? Is it sticky in texture or water?

It looks almost like it needs a drain put in


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I did not touch it yesterday at the vet office but the way they were talking it was not sticky and it looked like 2% milk..

white-not yellow or green only white like then milk..

I am going to town to get some gloves and baidadine (SP) to clean it with.

Donna B

I am going keep praying ray: 

Donna B


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Thoughts - Good Thoughts ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray: ray: ray: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep it cleaned out with betadin(sp), water and dish soap.

Get some warm water, put a few drops of dish soap in the water to makes some bubbles not a whole lot, and enough of the betadine(sp) to make it a light to med tea. Suck it up with a syringe and wash that out really well, keep doing that until it is really clean and d ohtat at least twice a day. That will keep t clean and help it heal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Contents looking like milk.....sounds more like a staph infection from a splinter, bug bite or even a poke from somthing sharp. I 'm pretty sure thatCl has a nasty looking really chunky thick discharge. 
You've gotten great advice as to how to clean it, and keep it open to heal from the inside out, please don't worry too much until you get those test results, panicking unless you need to won't help your mind or your heart :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

CL is very thick cheesy looking discharge. Hoping for the best!! :hug:


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! I am just praying and waiting for the test results.... I cleaned it today with some stuff the vet gave me and sprayed it with some other stuff... he said clean it once a day- but do you think twice would be better.... She was not happy with me.. but I know it is for her own good...

Thank you again...

Donna B


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What about having her retested? I hear that there are a lot of false positives? Just a thought.

I do BEG you NOT to take her to any shows even if she has no open sores. That is really not fair to those who might pen after her, because you never know when a sore just might creep up and open up.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

*Well I know my God is in control and never gives us more then we can handle, so HE must think I am strong enough to handle this* I don't know if I am but with ever little piece of info I am getting, I am feeling a little more okay.. :?

the Vet called this morning, and with I think a little saddness in his voice told me that Scooter has CL :hair: 
... BUT not to panic.... He said as long as I am not showing them and sell them as high price goats, they can live with it for a long... and as far as fair as long as they do not have a abscess when we ck them in and do not come down with one while there they can come.... he is cking in to how much to test the whole herd... and vaccinating but he has not heard that if that really works all the well..

Just being honest with people that I sell to as pets... My co-4H leader has one of my does at his house as we speak and I was so afaird to tell him but he was like --No big Deal-- he has done some studing on it and does not seem to think it is huge deal....made me feel better

he said the more we do to the land to get rid of it will help ...

A questions I did not ask him but one of the girls brought up- 
I have two pg does. one due between the april 17 and 29th the other in July.. 
-if we pastures the milk can it be feed to the baby goats
-what about the colostrum-
-if we clean out the top soil and dump the bad soil can it cross over to any other type of animals cows, deer,
if it is dump oh say a hay field or corn feild and then next yr corn and hay grow and the goats eat that can it make them sick if they don't already have it.

So much to think about I may have a brain over load---

Thank you for any help and concern

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Donna I would contacte allison (Kelebek) she has a weath of knowledge on the CL issue.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Stacy-

I talked to Allison after I posted the first message about this and we mostlikely talk to her again - to help me sort all this out..

Thank you 

Donna B


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:hug: So sorry you have to go through this. I don't know enough about CL to comment, but are you saying you can convert some pasture to cash crops? And then back to pasture again? Hope Allison has the info you need. Glad your customers are so agreeable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

prayers are with you.. ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am soooo sorry to hear that it is CL - you know that you can call me and I will tell you what I know!

~ Allison


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

"but are you saying you can convert some pasture to cash crops? And then back to pasture again? "

the answer is NO we live on a dairy farm- and we have hay fields and corn fields all around us- so the vet said something about taking the top 6 inch of soil off the top of the pen they are in and replaceing it with clean sand... my question was if we put the bad CL soil on another field spread it around and blow it in-- then feed the goats corn or hay off that field would you be passing it on to the goats that may not already have it...

Donna

So many question!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you need to burn the bedding and ground where the goats were. But I am not totaly sure on that :scratch:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, everything needs to be burnt- ground, bedding, bandages and gauze used for cleaning the abscess. Anything that can't be burnt needs to be bleached.

I don't believe you need to pull kids for CL unless the doe has active abscesses.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you!



> Yes, everything needs to be burnt- ground, bedding, bandages and gauze used for cleaning the abscess. Anything that can't be burnt needs to be bleached.
> 
> I don't believe you need to pull kids for CL unless the doe has active abscesses.


I did throw all the stuff I used on her in the wood stove...and we will mostlikey burn the ground she is on.. however a wood shelter (which money is short these days) would be hard to burn because of money to replace it... and the wire that makes the pen...

I have calls into a Dr. at Washington State, and a former 4H student of mine is studing Vet Science at MSU and I have called her and she is going to talk to everyone she knows and get back to me too..

I am trying to put all the pieces togather so many people and so many different points of view it makes it hard to decided what to do--

I am praying for Gods wisdom on this but then sometime praying for our animals when there are so many other things going on in the world that need our prayer seem some how wrong...

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he cares about the sparrow .... he cares about your goats. They are all his creatures and he wants to also know whats on our hearts. I never feel bad about praying for my goats, He gave me a passion for them, so I know He cares. :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Could you take a "pesticide sprayer" thingy, put some bleach in it and mist the fence and posts etc., that you can't burn? Bleach is cheap...we could use just bleach in our dental office...it kills everything...but we don't because of the smell...have to use the "high dollar stuff". I got a propane fire thingy that's to kill weeds...wonder if that would burn the soil in the pens enough to kill it?


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

> Could you take a "pesticide sprayer" thingy, put some bleach in it and mist the fence and posts etc., that you can't burn? Bleach is cheap...we could use just bleach in our dental office...it kills everything...but we don't because of the smell...have to use the "high dollar stuff". I got a propane fire thingy that's to kill weeds...wonder if that would burn the soil in the pens enough to kill it?


I wondered the same think if Bleach would do the trick they always say use bleach- to kill stuff... I mean I can't through away my shoe and clothes so if I used bleach and even the post and fence and we have a blow torch to burn anything that needs to be burned...

Donna


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Scooter died Monday morning- I could not take her to the vet to find out why but he says she most likely had a absesse on her lungs...

Donna B


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:hug: I'm so sorry to hear that :hug:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so sorry !!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you!

Donna B


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you!

Donna B


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm soo sorry. :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost her... that is very sad.....my heart goes out to you....  :hug:


----------

